# Dying Polyester



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

For our Halloween party I'm going to be a leprechaun. I picked up a nice formal outfit on ebay I plan to dye green. The labels on the coat and pants do not list what the fabric is, but I'm guessing it's poly or a poly blend. I've been doing some research and learned poly is difficult to dye. Anybody have any tips or any luck with dying poly?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I looked on the Rit website about their dying tips. This is what it says: 

RIT works best on many natural, washable fabrics such as... 
100% cotton, linen, silk, wool, ramie 
Synthetics such as rayon, nylon and acetate 
Fiber blends with at least 60% cotton or other dyeable fiber (Blends will tint evenly but will not achieve full color)

...but there are fabrics that will not accept dye such as...


Fabrics with 50% or more polyester content 
100% acrylic, fiberglass, or metallic fibers 
Fabrics with rubber backing (bath mats or throw rugs) 
Fabrics with special finishes such as water repellents 
Fabrics with bleach damage or extensive staining 
Fabrics washable only in cold water or labeled "dry clean only"

If you are in doubt as to whether your fabric will accept dye, test a swatch.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Yup, pretty much what I feared. If it has less than 50% I'll be OK. My luck isn't that good. Thanks for checking Sickie.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

If you want to make sure the polyester is truly dead, cut off its head and stuff the hole full of silver.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Here, try these sites
http://www.pburch.net/dyeing/dispersedye.shtml
http://www.prochemical.com/directions/ProsperseImmersionPolyester.htm


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

Polyester is plastic. Very few plastics are truly hydrophilic. Sorry.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Could you use textile airbrush paint? Something like this perhaps?
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/bad/bad1101.htm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For the price of trying to figure out teh redying, would t be better just to rebuy the suit?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose I could buy a new suit, but this is a challenge now and I'm too thick headed to quit while I'm ahead. That air-textile paint shows promise. I may need to look into it.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

ScareFX said:


> Could you use textile airbrush paint? Something like this perhaps?
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/bad/bad1101.htm


I airbrush T shirts & polyester will not take paints with out it flaking off.I am familiar with badger textile paints ( i use/prefer createx) yet i can airbrush on spandex & it sticks,go figure. I even tried my Createx AutoAir & it worked ok,but for the hassel & costs i would find a green outfit......or drink til your green!
Textile paints are made for things that are porous/absorbant like clothing,the autoair is made for non porous/non absorbant items which i use for automotive.Polyester is more towards the non absorbant,so autoair sticks to it better.But when i paint on top of plastic i use a clear primer bonder spray,then paint.You would probably use min 8oz to more like 12oz just for the top half,plus a clear sealer would help.I'm subborn too, but i thinks ya be better of getting a green suit........


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, just for an update, my wife, the bloodhound she is for finding things, found this
http://www.jacquardproducts.com/products/paints/dyenaflow/
Supposedly works on synthetics, and a store not far from here sells it. Guess I'll give it a try. I'll report back with the results, unless somebody has used this already and can give a review.


----------

